# 1870's/80's dump dig



## Pclaglass (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, new to the forum. Just thought I would post a thread about a pre 1900 shallow dump my wife and I have permission to dig. One of our better days of digging and a first for me....an amber David's turtle ink!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 15, 2020)

Wow those inks are wonderful, great finds!  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks so much Canadianbottles!!


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 15, 2020)

Love the inks.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 15, 2020)

Welcome!  Thanks for sharing, great finds!


----------



## Mjbottle (Oct 15, 2020)

Wow! Great stuff and so fun to find it nice and shallow. Enjoy your digging!


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for replying We have been digging this site off and on for a while and have found items other than bottles through screening. I will try to post some pictures of those artifacts as well.


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't think you dig amber turtles every day.

Jim G


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 16, 2020)

turtle turtle where are you, be an ink bottle and I'll love you!


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 16, 2020)

You're exactly right Saratoga, I have been digging for 30 years and have never even found remains of one Thanks again everyone for looking.


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 16, 2020)

Nice Finds!!


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 17, 2020)

Wow, nice! Love the turtle inks. Never dug one. The stoneware penny inks I've found occasionally.


----------



## Danny6457 (Oct 21, 2020)

Great finds you dug up there


----------



## BF109 (Oct 21, 2020)

Most excellent !


----------



## dab46 (Oct 21, 2020)

nice finds , also lucky it"s not cracked or broke with mouth facing up. In a shallow dump could fill with water and freeze.


----------



## edro3111 (Oct 21, 2020)

Excellent finds. I envy you both. Looking forward to seeing what else you uncover.


----------



## Warf rat (Oct 21, 2020)

Inks are my favorite those are wonderful I have nothing that good. Super stuff you are finding!! And hello.


----------



## Tigrdog1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow... super nice.  Been a few moons since I been in a good dump site!  Now a days I’m relegated to a quick look into a creek bank or walking over a grated work site... or kicking some leaves at an old house site... lol


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice! What a great dig site!


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks again everyone for replying!!! I really am a big fan of ink bottles too So far, we have dug 4 different styles in one reasonably small area, now we need to fInd an umbrella to go along with the rest


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Warf rat said:


> Inks are my favorite those are wonderful I have nothing that good. Super stuff you are finding!! And hello.


I love inks, too!


----------



## Millertyme (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow!! I would love to find that stash!! You are so fortunate to have found the spot!


----------



## Pclaglass (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you


----------

